# Are these medication good for my fish?



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

I have 2 female guppies and 1 male platy. They all have a parasite (idk which one) and all is pooping out clear white stringy poop. I tried treating peas but turns out that only works for constipated fish which i realized ii have parasites in my tank.

After the treatment, i'm gonna add a gourami in the tank.

water conditions=fine and 10g tank.

There are no shrimp, crabs, snails, etc in the tank.

So my questions are:
-is parasites contagious?
-which parasite cure is better?
This one:Anti-Bacteria Medicated Fish Food - Medications - Fish - PetSmart
Or this one:Tetra™ Parasite Guard® - Parasite Medications - Medications - PetSmart
~If i was to use the tablets, should i feed the fish at the same time? (flakes) or should i keep on giving peas?
~and will i keep on using the tablets until the white clear poop goes away, and after it goes away, should i use it for 1 more day to COMPLETLEY eliminate the parasite or for 3 more days?
-Will i have to feed the food pellets medication only until the parasite goes away?

Thank you


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used parasite guard with a small amount of success. As for how you use it, just follow the instructions. If you put other fish in there with them there is a good chance they will get it also.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If its internal parasites the easiest way to treat is through food,if the fish are eating.As for the peas,they clean them out but have no effect on parasites.

Yes they are indeed contagious so you will need to treat everyone in the tank.I myself have always used minced garlic mixed with the fishes food,but Ben says his wont eat garlic laced food.You can try it if you want,many fish seem to enjoy it and its harmless.Ive never used any real medication,so cant give any comments about what will work.


----------



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I've used parasite guard with a small amount of success. As for how you use it, just follow the instructions. If you put other fish in there with them there is a good chance they will get it also.


So will there be a better success of using the food then?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

sholi said:


> So will there be a better success of using the food then?


For parasites, best to do all you can. Very hard to combat.


----------

